# Teaching your dog to pose for the camera



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I really like kikopup. She always paints such clear picture of how to train behaviors. This should make "ready, action, camera!" a breeze!







(Especially if I train it with cheese.)  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> I really like kikopup. She always paints such clear picture of how to train behaviors. This should make "ready, action, camera!" a breeze!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a poet. LOL, Yeah, I love this trainer. She has so many great videos. It's not just her clever methods, but her whole philosophy...she's on the same page as I am.

Well, let us know how it all goes. I just make a kissy noise or use a squeaky toy. But that doesn't always hold their attention for long enough. Well, you can teach some duration in there gradually.


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

I totally have to try this. Duh, it seems so simple after watching the video, associate the camera with treats!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I recently took Sophy and Poppy to a charity photo shoot. There excellent Wait kept them sitting or lying down, eyes on me just behind the photographer. Then she asked me if there was a word that would make Sophy cock her head - Dinner! or Walkies! perhaps. Still behind the photographer I said "Sophy, do you think..." Instant head cock to right, to left, and right again! I never consciously trained it - the unconscious rewards she gets for being excessively cute are obviously sufficient!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

fjm said:


> I recently took Sophy and Poppy to a charity photo shoot. There excellent Wait kept them sitting or lying down, eyes on me just behind the photographer. Then she asked me if there was a word that would make Sophy cock her head - Dinner! or Walkies! perhaps. Still behind the photographer I said "Sophy, do you think..." Instant head cock to right, to left, and right again! I never consciously trained it - the unconscious rewards she gets for being excessively cute are obviously sufficient!


I love the head cock. I would like to shape that and put it on cue. Matisse does it a little bit. It just needs to be built up. Jose` really does it whenever you ask him a string of questions. lol. It's my favorite thing dogs do.

Yeah, if you stand behind the camera and make funny noises, that usually works too.

I know what you mean...if I laugh at something cute, that's sometimes enough reinforcement for them to do it again. I remember laughing my head off when Lyric shoved his nose against the counter's edge watching me fix his dinner. One time is all it took for him to repeat this behavior. I didn't put it on a cue though. He just did it whenever he wanted food, which he got. lol. It's how he told me he was hungry. So, he trained me.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I love the head cock.


_Me too!! _ :happy:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

awesome video! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> _Me too!! _ :happy:


Oh that is adorable...really an extreme head cock.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome video!!! I wish I would have known this before ... Basically with my 2 they learned simply because I take soooooooooooooooo many pictures ALL the time  

Here is a video that shows it. They are playing on the air mattress as soon as they see me holding the camera up in the air they freeze!! Thinking I was taking a picture so they waited and waited for the "click" sound LOL but I was filming!! I thought that was hilarious! And extremely adorable to know that they are THAT used to being photographed 

http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/L...lloplayingemptyroomvideo_zpsa1491a3d.mp4.html
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Whenever I turn the front facing camera on my phone, Ruby is ready for her close up!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> _Me too!! _ :happy:


Me three


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Every Poodle here is just fabulous. Great shots!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

Mona is always looking for her pose and to see if I have the camera ready. Here are two of my favorites.
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

